# How quickly will they get rebred?



## woodsie (May 29, 2013)

Well May was lambing month for us and the ewes are doing really well and look to be in great condition post-birthing. I have the ram still in with them and he is being a real gentlemen with the lambs, even when my bottlebaby got into the herd and tried to nurse off of him! I can remove him but I don't want to unless I have to....but how soon will the ewes come back into heat and I should be putting on a marking harness? Also, will he try to breed the ewe lambs pre-weaning? 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## boothcreek (May 29, 2013)

What breed of sheep are they? Hair sheep can come into heat 4-6 weeks after birthing if they condition is great. Most other breeds are seasonal so wont come into heat before early fall from what I understand.

What age do you wean? I haven't had ewe lambs come into heat before weaning yet(3-4 months) so never had to worry about them getting bred, but usually by the time they are 6 months or so they seemed to go through a heat cycle for the first time and are at risk for getting bred.


----------



## woodsie (May 29, 2013)

They are hair sheep so they are not-seasonal breeders from what I understand. I am not sure what age I should wean as this is a first time for us, I was thinking around 3 months, at which I was planning on moving my ram and a ram lamb that I am keeping into a seperate pasture together. 

Is letting them get rebred at 4-6 weeks super hard on them or if they are in good health it should be okay? 
Could I put my ram in with my doe goats? He has been really great, not aggressive at all and the goats were in with the sheep before with no issues but do they get aggressive when you seperate them from the girls?

hmmm....I am all new to this and want to make sure I keep everybody safe and healthy.

boothcreek....what part of BC are you in?


----------



## boothcreek (May 29, 2013)

I don't wean mine , I let the ewes do it unless its a ram lamb then by 10 weeks he is outta there since they are more than capable of breeding their dam and any other ewes in season by then. By 8 weeks tho I rarely see anyone drink milk anymore.

If the ewes body condition is good I let them get re-bred right at their first heat after birth, but that really depends on the ewes. Some don't come into heat right away again either, some will wait 8-10 weeks, I guess it depends on how strenuous milk production is and condition etc on that particular ewe.

I generally re breed right away for about 1.5 yrs(3 lambings), then a 6 month break for the ewes. This year for example I had my Jan/Feb Lambs and took out the rams after the first lambs were 2 weeks old. My one ewe had produced 7 lambs in 1.5 yrs so she really needed a break and the other girls wont hurt from taking a break either. In August or so I will put the rams back in, have to do some sorting as to what ewe I want bred to what ram, that will be fun this fall since I have more lines I plan to cross then breeding pens  

My Rams are very mellow when in their bachelor group without ewes. Not sure if it will be the same when he lives with goat does tho, they smell female but not like the "right" female, that may frustrate him a bit hormonally, not sure.

I am in the East Kootenays, Cranbrook to be exact.


----------

